# Auger question



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

The wife got me a brand new Lazer auger for Christmas. She asked what size and I told her a 6" but she got the 8". Do I take it back and exchange or keep the 8"? I have an Eskimo 8" and it'll wear me out unless the blades are brand new. I mostly fish for saugeye when I ice fish. What do you guys think?
Thanks! I'll have an Eskimo for sale with blades that drilled about a dozen holes.


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

depends how thick the ice is .I use a 6" for walleye I use a gaff on the larger ones ,,I have a 8" gas drive I also use. but the 6 " works for me in a hand auger


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

sounds like you'd be happier with a 6". id exchange it if i were you. lazer 8" is nice, i like the larger hole, but the 6" lazer is a lot easier. when my dads 6" was brand new it was amazing how it would drill. it just sank right into the ice. i didnt notice that with my 8" even when it was brand new. someday i plan to get either a lazer 6" or one of those electric 6" lazers, even though i have a good 8.


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Just to add to this...My Eskimo auger worked fine and I never struggled to drill holes with the 8" but once the blades started to get dull it got to be rough going. After reading about how good the Lazer augers worked I wanted one. Is there an advantage to an 8" hole over a 6 besides just 2"in diameter?
I hate to take it back because I'd always be telling myself I should have kept the 8".

PS..Has anyone tried the attachment on ebay for the cordless drill? Supposedly you can use your cordless drill with your auger and they claim it works great? Just wondered if anyone has done this as well!


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

6 inchers definitely drill easier, no matter what the model auger.

I have a 7" Lazer and a 7" Mora for thinner ice (4-6 inches) and the power auger for anything thicker. I'm gettin' old!


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Carl, Why the Mora for thinner ice? Is the Laser only for thick ice, and where did you find the 7"? Sorry for all the questions but I've only been ice fishing by myself the last 3 years, previously I fished with a group that had been ice fishing since they were kids and I just tagged along.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

i imagine Carl just wants to "save" the lazer blades for when it really counts. (on thicker ice) ever notice how the first 4" of ice is easy to drill no matter what you use, then it gets harder and harder because your shoulders get worn down. im just guessing there. 

i like the 8" hole because the transducer is in the hole bobbing around, and because its easier to turn a fish. just seems more roomy. but the 6" is so much easier to drill, you drill more exploratory holes, and id say it about evens out. with a 6" drill youre more likely to move because you know it wont be too hard to drill a couple more holes. you should be able to find the 7" at any place you find the others, its in the same line up, just not as much demand for them. you could just call around.


----------



## erieflyguy (Dec 6, 2007)

I have an 8" Eskimo and that thing is a bare to use once the ice gets over six thick. I'm buying a 6 or 7 inch lazer very soon.

I've never tried the attachment for an electric drill, but I can't imagine that working very well. You'd need a lot of vaults and even so, I just don't see that happening.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Yall can correct me if I am wrong , but dosent bigger holes weaken the ice in the general area of the hole a little more than smaller holes ? I dont know much about ice fishing but it just seems to me that the less ice you cut or disturb , the better. If a 6" hole will do then no point in removing any more of the stuff you are standing on.


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

On thinner ice you would have a point. But rarely would you drill holes so close as to make a difference. The main advantage of a six over an eight is less sweat equity per hole. I even bought a 4 inch and tried that which drills great but hole is just too dang small.

Six is the best all around size in my estimation. At least all the fish I catch fit thru the six inch hole. I do use the four sometimes to hang the transducer in. So I can use between two six inch holes and watch both baits on the vex.


----------



## SummersOff (Feb 11, 2007)

I have an auger question as well. Am I going to get to use my auger this "winter?"


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Not looking too good is it.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Im still trying to buy a used auger ( 6" ) so I guess a short delay until iceup just gives me more time.


----------



## Buckeye Mike (Jan 4, 2007)

Get the 6'' Lazer, you wont be sorry. I have 1 and love it. Excellent for panfish and if you get a Big Suageye/ Walleye just use a gaff.


----------



## Ted Dressel (Dec 16, 2006)

I have the atachment for the hanh auger for your cordless drill.on afull charge you can get 30 holes on 8in of ice don't use acheap drill I learned that the hard way it will slip I have acraftman and it works great.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

I'd say go with the 6". There is a pretty big difrence in the amount of time+ effort it takes to drill a hole. Also with a 8" the 2 inches in diameter does add a lot more surface area.


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

I had a eskimo 8 but it was a pain in the shorts when the ice got like 6 or more in. thick..i got a new laser 8 last year and it cut everything like butter its the sweetest auger i ever used i like the 8 cuz you got more room....ive fished some 6 holes before but i always go back to the 8s....so the attachment for the drill really does work? i seen it and thought that they was just bull crappin me.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Those drill attachments are cool, I was looking at them on ebay. But the 6" auger I borrowed last year went through the ice so easily that risking loss, theft, or damage to a power drill dosent make much sense. Unless you have an injury or disability that makes it difficult to work an auger. They are cool though and would be fun to try out on the ice.


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Thanks for all the replies, I'm keeping the 8" and may pick up a 6 when they go on clearance later.


----------



## Zfish (Apr 5, 2004)

I prefer the 6 inch. I've not yet caught any monsters but I've pulled a 6lb eye through with no issues.


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Zfish said:


> I prefer the 6 inch. I've not yet caught any monsters but I've pulled a 6lb eye through with no issues.


I'm hoping for that giant I need the 8" for and I need the exercise anyways


----------

